
UK Tech Sector Creates a Unicorn Company Every Month - Calgacus
https://digit.fyi/uk-best-in-europe-for-creating-tech-startups/
======
SophMCV
"The study forecasts this trend will continue despite the current uncertain
political climate, with the tech industry being viewed as more ‘Brexit-proof’
than other industries." why does everything so predictably end up being about
Brexit?

